# Body Part Split Routines For Fat Loss Good Or Bad Idea?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

QUESTION: I was wondering, can you use a one body part a day split routine to get lean or is that mainly a muscle size and bodybuilding thing? Is there any reason NOT to use a split routine when your goal is fat loss? My goal right now is just to lose fat and lean [...]

*Read More...*


----------

